# Searching for the right place..........



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi
First of all I would like to 'out' myself as a forum newbie and would like to apologise in advance ifor any offence, confusion or annoyance I engender in old hands.
Here's the question - I am a spanophile (my own word!) and have, over some years, travelled the length (not breadth) of the peninsular looking for a place that felt like 'me'. Well every trip has obviously only been a snapshot of that area at that time and I was wondering if anyone on the site may be able to give me some idea of areas that might be my cup of tea - (or glass of chilled Sauvignon)
I am a bit of a hippy type but I do need a really comfortable life style. I am old but love the company of the young and absolutely love the sea and all water based activities. 

If I say the things I am not a fan of that might help:
Kiss me quick, Watneys red Barrel type of places
Golf communities (the ethos and lifestyle not the vistas)
Summer massive, winter dead type of places - for e.g. I love the look of the Andalucian white towns, but are they dormant out of season?

I just came back from Nerja, Torrox and Mojacar and want to come over later this month to look around some more. I intend to rent for a while before I decide...... Money is not a major problem. Oh and I am on my own.

All help gratefully received.
.


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

You might like the Cádiz bay area.


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Spanky McSpank said:


> You might like the Cádiz bay area.


I was in the area a while ago - I adore Tarifa but am not a big fan of constant wind(!) I had the best fish ever in Barbate and absolutely love Conil but thought it was a sleeper town in winter..... I only got into Cadiz one afternoon and therefore had a very small snapshot - so, please could you tell me what you feel Cadiz has to offer one such as me?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

The problem with coastal towns is that most of them have the ebb and flow of tourists, which you wish to avoid.

That would leave the larger residential cities....such as Cadiz itself, or Valencia, or Barcelona.

I would have said Tarifa what with the "hippy" thing, but you say that's not for you.


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

Marinera said:


> I was in the area a while ago - I adore Tarifa but am not a big fan of constant wind(!) I had the best fish ever in Barbate and absolutely love Conil but thought it was a sleeper town in winter..... I only got into Cadiz one afternoon and therefore had a very small snapshot - so, please could you tell me what you feel Cadiz has to offer one such as me?



Yes that´s the thing, it does get windy round here sometimes with the levante. It´s not all the time though and Cadiz is not as windy as Tarifa. As you´ve seen, the seafood is great and prices are generally cheaper than the costa del sol in general. 

Cadiz doesn´t get sleepy really in Winter, although the smaller towns like where I live in El Puerto do get quieter, but not dead by any means. The beaches are packed in July/August but the rest of the year there are many many beaches you can have almost to yourself.

There are few Brits here, and few people speak English, good if you want to experience "real" Spain.

Advantages. Jerez airport is near, a nice city in its own right. Sevilla 1hr away. Plenty of nice places in the sierra to visit. The towns are safe. Food is cheaper than Costas.

Downside. (general) Cadiz is noisy (people), (renting is more expensive in cadiz)poorly educated population, windy at times,
small towns become very quiet. Very high unemployment. Loads of dog**** and motos.


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Spanky McSpank said:


> Yes that´s the thing, it does get windy round here sometimes with the levante. It´s not all the time though and Cadiz is not as windy as Tarifa. As you´ve seen, the seafood is great and prices are generally cheaper than the costa del sol in general.
> 
> Cadiz doesn´t get sleepy really in Winter, although the smaller towns like where I live in El Puerto do get quieter, but not dead by any means. The beaches are packed in July/August but the rest of the year there are many many beaches you can have almost to yourself.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm you do a good sales job Spanky...... 
Spanish chavs, keening wind, stinky dog doo and high pitched whiney motos - well I just must rush! sorry, for the sarcasm btw and thanx for the full picture! 

Disclaimer - large pinch of salt to be taken here by local forumites cos I'm sure the area is actually wonderful.....
I do love the beaches, the wild water (always so much more exciting to swim in than the med) and the general vibe, but possibly my faltering Spanish and the fact that I would be on my own precludes this area from being number one in my search.
Back to thread, I wondered about the area around Nerja/Torrox/Frigiliana - does anyone have any views on this? does it 'die' in the winter, is there a community that does not rely on golf as the raison d'etre?
Thanx in advance for any and all opinions.......


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Marinera said:


> Hmmmm you do a good sales job Spanky......
> Spanish chavs, keening wind, stinky dog doo and high pitched whiney motos - well I just must rush! sorry, for the sarcasm btw and thanx for the full picture!
> 
> Disclaimer - large pinch of salt to be taken here by local forumites cos I'm sure the area is actually wonderful.....
> ...


Chica is your girl for this one Marinera .... Im sure she will respond to this one soon


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

Marinera said:


> Hmmmm you do a good sales job Spanky......
> Spanish chavs, keening wind, stinky dog doo and high pitched whiney motos - well I just must rush! sorry, for the sarcasm btw and thanx for the full picture!
> 
> Disclaimer - large pinch of salt to be taken here by local forumites cos I'm sure the area is actually wonderful.....
> ...


I can see a few conflicts in your "wish list". If I understand correctly, you want to be away from the touristy/golf ghettos and the cheesier side of Spain. But if you don't speak Spanish then you will find it difficult to settle anywhere that ISNT full of foreigners.

The places you are listing as "possibles" are without a doubt very touristy and you will have the ebb and flow. I've visited Frigiliana and Nerja and really they are about as touristy as it gets, Benidorm and Torremolinos aside. I felt quite suffocated by the amount of tourists when I was there.

I can't think of anywhere at the moment that would fulfill all you requirements (if I have understood them correctly), ie...year round population, near the beach, at least some level of sophistication, not many tourists but with a British community.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Liberty said:


> I can see a few conflicts in your "wish list". If I understand correctly, you want to be away from the touristy/golf ghettos and the cheesier side of Spain. But if you don't speak Spanish then you will find it difficult to settle anywhere that ISNT full of foreigners.
> 
> The places you are listing as "possibles" are without a doubt very touristy and you will have the ebb and flow. I've visited Frigiliana and Nerja and really they are about as touristy as it gets, Benidorm and Torremolinos aside. I felt quite suffocated by the amount of tourists when I was there.
> 
> ...


Estepona! I love it (not sure about the hippy feel part though ) but it ticks most of the other boxes ...

sue


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Liberty said:


> I can see a few conflicts in your "wish list". If I understand correctly, you want to be away from the touristy/golf ghettos and the cheesier side of Spain. But if you don't speak Spanish then you will find it difficult to settle anywhere that ISNT full of foreigners.
> 
> The places you are listing as "possibles" are without a doubt very touristy and you will have the ebb and flow. I've visited Frigiliana and Nerja and really they are about as touristy as it gets, Benidorm and Torremolinos aside. I felt quite suffocated by the amount of tourists when I was there.
> 
> I can't think of anywhere at the moment that would fulfill all you requirements (if I have understood them correctly), ie...year round population, near the beach, at least some level of sophistication, not many tourists but with a British community.


Hi Liberty
Yes you have a really clear picture of my ideal place........ and I do so not want to be squashed like that - my idea of the worst nightmare in the world is Oxford Street in the run up to Christmas - I love the human race but only in smaller doses! 
Re the ebb and flow, I am only concerned about the ebb! .... I forgot to mention that I will probably only be in Spain for the winter months, whether it be in a rental or, later, (if I find it) in my own property that I could try to rent out in the high season. I do love late spring and summer in Hampshire!
Any further info gratefully received!


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Estepona! I love it (not sure about the hippy feel part though ) but it ticks most of the other boxes ...
> 
> sue


Thanks for the interest - I have only ever travelled through Estepona - does it have a village heart? and a bit of a community? .eeeerr isn't it terribly golf oriented? I sortov missed it on my way to Gib, cos I was the driver!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Marinera said:


> Thanks for the interest - I have only ever travelled through Estepona - does it have a village heart? and a bit of a community? .eeeerr isn't it terribly golf oriented? I sortov missed it on my way to Gib, cos I was the driver!


Hi - its a town rather than a village, but it does have a lovely "old town" in the centre. Not golf orientated - its just happens to be a relatively easy drive to a couple of courses....but its certainly not a golf resort. Thing is there is Estepona and Estepona! Estepona town where I live and then places like Cancelada etc that fall in the municipality of Estepona.

Half an hour from Gib and 40 mins from Tarifa .... I work with a guy who is a keen windsurfer, lives in Estepona but goes to Tarifa every weekend ....

Its suits us  but may or may not be what you are looking for.

Sue


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi - its a town rather than a village, but it does have a lovely "old town" in the centre. Not golf orientated - its just happens to be a relatively easy drive to a couple of courses....but its certainly not a golf resort. Thing is there is Estepona and Estepona! Estepona town where I live and then places like Cancelada etc that fall in the municipality of Estepona.
> 
> Half an hour from Gib and 40 mins from Tarifa .... I work with a guy who is a keen windsurfer, lives in Estepona but goes to Tarifa every weekend ....
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input Sue - I will be coming across within the next three weeks and it seems to me I should call in to Estepona rather than whizz past this time!
Whilst I still want to explore East of Malaga, it does make sense to me to be within driving distance of Tarifa, but as mentioned I do not think I could live with the wind all the time.... send you crackers!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

When you visited Torrox and Nerja I assume it was in the summer period? Torrox-Costa is like a ghost town the the winter but in the pueblo there are people there all the time as that is where the spanish generally live and quite a nice pueblo too if you don't mind walking up steep inclines. Nerja too is quite lively in the winter, again, as you know, it is hilly but for fiestas eg New Years Eve etc, that is the place to be. Avoid Torrox-Costa if you want it lively....lol!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Marinera said:


> I do not think I could live with the wind all the time.... send you crackers!


Don't think the others around you would be thrilled about it either Marinera!


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Don't think the others around you would be thrilled about it either Marinera!


Probably should give up curry eh?


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Chica said:


> When you visited Torrox and Nerja I assume it was in the summer period? Torrox-Costa is like a ghost town the the winter but in the pueblo there are people there all the time as that is where the spanish generally live and quite a nice pueblo too if you don't mind walking up steep inclines. Nerja too is quite lively in the winter, again, as you know, it is hilly but for fiestas eg New Years Eve etc, that is the place to be. Avoid Torrox-Costa if you want it lively....lol!!


Yes I was in Torrox-Costa in July and tbh it felt a bit empty then! I was also in Torrox-Pueblo but got a bit put off cos I couldn't find the way to the car park at the top of the town, and the new one at the bottom is horrendously expensive. Also, they have dug up a lot of the centre haven't they? (or maybe it is now mañana, and back in siitu......)
Oh and I was driving a Citroen C4 Picasa automatic which does not have a handbrake.......... - honestly! 
I really LOVED Nerja especially the Calle de la Carabeo (which I found by accident) - can I ask what sort of lively is it in the winter? Are there any groups (art/choir/book/just fun...) that a solo could get involved in?
All info very gratefully received......


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Marinera said:


> Yes I was in Torrox-Costa in July and tbh it felt a bit empty then! I was also in Torrox-Pueblo but got a bit put off cos I couldn't find the way to the car park at the top of the town, and the new one at the bottom is horrendously expensive. Also, they have dug up a lot of the centre haven't they? (or maybe it is now mañana, and back in siitu......)
> Oh and I was driving a Citroen C4 Picasa automatic which does not have a handbrake.......... - honestly!
> I really LOVED Nerja especially the Calle de la Carabeo (which I found by accident) - can I ask what sort of lively is it in the winter? Are there any groups (art/choir/book/just fun...) that a solo could get involved in?
> All info very gratefully received......


Hehehe...you should have been on Torrox-Costa in August,,,a whole month with nowhere to park!! Many spaniards have holiday homes here so they come for the whole month!!! The same a everywhere on the coast I suppose?! I haven't been up to the pueblo for about a year now mainly because of the parking...it's horrendous isn't it! So they have reopened the parking down the bottim and charging for it now...it wasn't so bad when it was open before and free but it was closed for a long time leaving only one at the top,,,puff...puff!!
As for Nerja, although I worked there for a while I walked the same route everyday and only visit when we have visitors. I am sure there would be clubs etc that you could join. I went to salsa lessons a few years ago and that was thru' the winter. I think it's seen as quite an arty town with loads of nationalities that settle there. I know there is a group that participate in boules thru' the winter although they actualy come out to Torrox-Costa for that. There is someone that pops on here from time to time who organizes walking groups or on a one to one basis. If I can think of anything else I will add it.

chica


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Marinera said:


> Probably should give up curry eh?


I noticed the old hippy reference Marinera....I hope you're not planning on inflicting Syd Barrett era Floyd or the miseries of Leonard Cohen on mainland Spain?


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I noticed the old hippy reference Marinera....I hope you're not planning on inflicting Syd Barrett era Floyd or the miseries of Leonard Cohen on mainland Spain?


I'm a sometime Glasto and regular @ the IOW Festy and absolutely LOVE FLOYD but never got Cohen...... too doleful for me. Grateful Dead - well I still fancy Gerry even though he has shuffled off..........
I would love to have gone to Benicassim this year but didn't have anyone to go with. tbh most people I know are into line dancing and bridge.... so I don't fit in much 

How do I rate on the hiippy stakes?


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Chica said:


> Hehehe...you should have been on Torrox-Costa in August,,,a whole month with nowhere to park!! Many spaniards have holiday homes here so they come for the whole month!!! The same a everywhere on the coast I suppose?! I haven't been up to the pueblo for about a year now mainly because of the parking...it's horrendous isn't it! So they have reopened the parking down the bottim and charging for it now...it wasn't so bad when it was open before and free but it was closed for a long time leaving only one at the top,,,puff...puff!!
> As for Nerja, although I worked there for a while I walked the same route everyday and only visit when we have visitors. I am sure there would be clubs etc that you could join. I went to salsa lessons a few years ago and that was thru' the winter. I think it's seen as quite an arty town with loads of nationalities that settle there. I know there is a group that participate in boules thru' the winter although they actualy come out to Torrox-Costa for that. There is someone that pops on here from time to time who organizes walking groups or on a one to one basis. If I can think of anything else I will add it.
> 
> chica


aaaaww thanx Chica - it sounds promising - especially the international angle. Any idea if someone has a website or a blog or . or... something to latch onto? 
When I was in Mojacar Costa in July, the English girl i/c of my rental, when asked what there was to do in the winter, told me that I would fit in very well, because there were a lot of elderly Brits who did bingo and bowls - I was SOOOOOOOO offended! pilchard!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Marinera said:


> I'm a sometime Glasto and regular @ the IOW Festy and absolutely LOVE FLOYD but never got Cohen...... too doleful for me. Grateful Dead - well I still fancy Gerry even though he has shuffled off..........
> I would love to have gone to Benicassim this year but didn't have anyone to go with. tbh most people I know are into line dancing and bridge.... so I don't fit in much
> 
> How do I rate on the hiippy stakes?


Sounds a bit hippyish to me Marinera.....but I've always been a Greaser/Rocker....so never really got into that scene.

I was going to go to the Sierra de Cazorla Blues festival this year cos Jeff Beck was going to be there. Then he cancelled at the last moment and there was no other big name to step in.
Dr Feelgood were there....but they're just a sad tribute band now, with no original members. Dr Feelgood died with Lee Brilleaux.....he was The Doctor!

And I know how you feel....most people my age are seriously boring saddos too.

My sons are always telling me to turn the music down....or off! I just tell them...."This is Stevie Ray Vaughan you little b******s....show the man some respect".

They won't be seen out with me cos I embarrass them! And they're the ones with their pants down by their a*** listening to all those "smack my b**** upside her head" type of garbage.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I was talking to The Hippy Chick....now I've been censored by The Posh Bird!

This sort of thing wouldn't be happening if Timothy Leary was still alive you know!

Careful with that axe Eugene!


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Sounds a bit hippyish to me Marinera.....but I've always been a Greaser/Rocker....so never really got into that scene.
> 
> I was going to go to the Sierra de Cazorla Blues festival this year cos Jeff Beck was going to be there. Then he cancelled at the last moment and there was no other big name to step in.
> Dr Feelgood were there....but they're just a sad tribute band now, with no original members. Dr Feelgood died with Lee Brilleaux.....he was The Doctor!
> ...


You would LOVE the IOW Festy - everyone there is only there cos they love music and anything else doesn't matter - the first time I went, (when it reformed in 2002) the first thing I saw was about 40 fairies running past - all guys and all at least in their forties.
In 2007 The Stones were headliners (announced after most of us had bought tickets - bargain!), last year the Sex Pistols rocked the main stage on the Saturday (sadly Police on the Sunday), and this year Neil Young headlined and Prodigy were top on the Friday. They also had Bananarama, The Australian Pink Floyd Band, Pendulum, Zombies (with Colin and Rod) Stereophonics etc etc, so a bit of a mix eh?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I was talking to The Hippy Chick....now I've been censored by The Posh Bird!
> 
> This sort of thing wouldn't be happening if Timothy Leary was still alive you know!
> 
> Careful with that axe Eugene!


Who's Timothy Leary?? Eugene????? Before my time?? LOL!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> Who's Timothy Leary?? Eugene????? Before my time?? LOL!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh boy, you've never heard of Dr Timothy Leary???
His quote 'Turn on tune in drop out' resonated throughout the sixties....
other fairly memorable quotes:
'Women who seek to be equal with men lack ambition'
'You're only as young as the last time you changed your mind'
'There are three side effects of acid: enhanced long-term memory, decreased short-term memory, and I forget the third'
and
'I've left specific instructions that I do not want to be brought back during a Republican administration'


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Marinera said:


> Oh boy, you've never heard of Dr Timothy Leary???
> His quote 'Turn on tune in drop out' resonated throughout the sixties....
> other fairly memorable quotes:
> 'Women who seek to be equal with men lack ambition'
> ...


Oh right, "that" Timothy Leary !???????????????? :confused2::confused2:

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Waste of time trying to bring Jo up to speed Marinera....she never got over the Bay City Rollers splitting!

As for the 60's....seeing this in 1968 changed my life forever......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Waste of time trying to bring Jo up to speed Marinera....she never got over the Bay City Rollers splitting!
> 
> As for the 60's....seeing this in 1968 changed my life forever......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJS8j9YYB9w


BAY CITY ROLLERS??? I'm not that old LOL!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Waste of time trying to bring Jo up to speed Marinera....she never got over the Bay City Rollers splitting!
> 
> As for the 60's....seeing this in 1968 changed my life forever......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJS8j9YYB9w


Ooooooooooh what a time ........ no lids too..........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Marinera said:


> Ooooooooooh what a time ........ no lids too..........


Oh dear its reminissing time!! I'm off, its passed my bedtime LOL

Behave Xtreme!!

Night all 

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh dear its reminissing time!! I'm off, its passed my bedtime LOL
> 
> Behave Xtreme!!
> 
> ...


Nite nite everyone


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Marinera said:


> Hi Liberty
> Yes you have a really clear picture of my ideal place........ and I do so not want to be squashed like that - my idea of the worst nightmare in the world is Oxford Street in the run up to Christmas - I love the human race but only in smaller doses!
> Re the ebb and flow, I am only concerned about the ebb! .... I forgot to mention that I will probably only be in Spain for the winter months, whether it be in a rental or, later, (if I find it) in my own property that I could try to rent out in the high season. I do love late spring and summer in Hampshire!
> Any further info gratefully received!


Ok, I think we get the picture so how a couple of places to put on your list. Lámpolla on the Ebro Delta, Tarragona. Otherwise known as the Costa Dorada. Very cosmopolitan a permanent ex-pat community and one of the nicest places I have visited. I think that place covers all the bases.

Or alternatively how about one of the villages around the Mar Menor. One of the largest salt water lagoons in Europe and according to the World Health Organisation one of the healthiest climates in the World. You have the fantastic Mar Menor, the Mediterranean sea, and as before a healthy ex-pat community. Fantastic beaches including secluded nudist beaches:embarassed:. Even in the height of the summer there is always a beach to be found either on the med or on the Mar Menor where you can find peace. Winter weather is pretty good too because of the micro climate made possible by the Mar Menor and the mountains that surround it. In the middle of the Mar Menor there are some little Islands which are only available to you if you own a boat or know a friend who does. 

Anyway they are my two suggestions after looking at your criteria and I’m going to stop now as I sound like a tourist brochure 

Most importantly have fun exploring


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I googled Nerja yesterday but the sites that might have given you info have not been checked as for their "safeness". Anyway, I'm sure you can find some info via browsing. Bugs' suggestions sound nice! I believe the salt flats take the moisture out of the air too so maybe is not so humid in the summer as it has been here this year?!


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

BUGS said:


> Ok, I think we get the picture so how a couple of places to put on your list. Lámpolla on the Ebro Delta, Tarragona. Otherwise known as the Costa Dorada. Very cosmopolitan a permanent ex-pat community and one of the nicest places I have visited. I think that place covers all the bases.
> 
> Or alternatively how about one of the villages around the Mar Menor. One of the largest salt water lagoons in Europe and according to the World Health Organisation one of the healthiest climates in the World. You have the fantastic Mar Menor, the Mediterranean sea, and as before a healthy ex-pat community. Fantastic beaches including secluded nudist beaches:embarassed:. Even in the height of the summer there is always a beach to be found either on the med or on the Mar Menor where you can find peace. Winter weather is pretty good too because of the micro climate made possible by the Mar Menor and the mountains that surround it. In the middle of the Mar Menor there are some little Islands which are only available to you if you own a boat or know a friend who does.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your input Bugs! I stayed in Los Alcazares for a couple of weeks in April last year and really enjoyed the vistas and the general outlook, although it did seem pretty quiet. La Manga is very reminiscent of the Gulf Coast of Florida isn't it? I looked at a few properties in Torre de la Horedada, Dolores La Palma etc etc, made a few trips to the spa in San Pedro and in general enjoyed it there....... but I suppose something must have been not quite right otherwise I would not be posting on this forum......
I hadn't thought of looking as far north as Tarragona although I love Barcelona etc mainly because one of the main reasons I am coming over is cos I tend towards that SAD thingy (Seasonal Affective Disorder) and I sortov expected the Costa Dorada to have more 'wintry' weather in the winter (if that lot makes any sense!)

Does anyone know whether the weather is very different around the Ebro Delta? I wonder if there is a micro climate? 

Thanx Chica for your help also - I will go the Google route now, although to be honest, I am not certain small local clubs and communities spend much time publishing their stuff on the web - which is why this forum is invaluable!

I suppose I should just ask if anyone knows a place that is warm in winter and has a great community feel (and then have people come back saying Oz or Brazil etc etc!)

Any and all further input gratefully received because I am in that weird position of not knowing where I want to go until I get there.....!


Still :confused2::confused2:
but :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Marinera said:


> Thank you so much for your input Bugs! I stayed in Los Alcazares for a couple of weeks in April last year and really enjoyed the vistas and the general outlook, although it did seem pretty quiet. La Manga is very reminiscent of the Gulf Coast of Florida isn't it? I looked at a few properties in Torre de la Horedada, Dolores La Palma etc etc, made a few trips to the spa in San Pedro and in general enjoyed it there....... but I suppose something must have been not quite right otherwise I would not be posting on this forum......
> I hadn't thought of looking as far north as Tarragona although I love Barcelona etc mainly because one of the main reasons I am coming over is cos I tend towards that SAD thingy (Seasonal Affective Disorder) and I sortov expected the Costa Dorada to have more 'wintry' weather in the winter (if that lot makes any sense!)
> 
> Does anyone know whether the weather is very different around the Ebro Delta? I wonder if there is a micro climate?
> ...


We have friends who live around the Ebro which is how we know the area. The weather is pretty much the same as around where we are. You must remember that most of the winter where we are is still like the Spring in the UK so you can get nice warm days with cooler evenings. 
Going in another direction have you thought about the Canary Islands? I lived on Gran Canaria and Stayed a while on Tenerife. The climate is better and more consistent all year round. :juggle::juggle::noidea::noidea:


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

BUGS said:


> We have friends who live around the Ebro which is how we know the area. The weather is pretty much the same as around where we are. You must remember that most of the winter where we are is still like the Spring in the UK so you can get nice warm days with cooler evenings.
> Going in another direction have you thought about the Canary Islands? I lived on Gran Canaria and Stayed a while on Tenerife. The climate is better and more consistent all year round. :juggle::juggle::noidea::noidea:


Hi Bugs - sorry, it must be in the forum somewher, but where do you live? have you been there long?
I have been to Lanzarote and Fuerrteventura but never thought about them as a winter sojourn - I suppose cos I expect friends and family to come and join me for trips and the Canaries are further and therefore more expensive, less easy to go to on spec.
Also, Lanza and Fuerta are a bit barren - are the other islands a bit more green?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Marinera said:


> Hi Bugs - sorry, it must be in the forum somewher, but where do you live? have you been there long?
> I have been to Lanzarote and Fuerrteventura but never thought about them as a winter sojourn - I suppose cos I expect friends and family to come and join me for trips and the Canaries are further and therefore more expensive, less easy to go to on spec.
> Also, Lanza and Fuerta are a bit barren - are the other islands a bit more green?


I live in Lomas Del Rame which is near Los Alcazares but used to live in the Canaries. There are good and bad points for the Canaries. It does take longer on a plane but the weather is more consistent. Lanzarote and Fuerrteventura are very barren, Gran Canaria and Tenerife are much greener and in places quite lush. Its just another place to think about.


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

BUGS said:


> I live in Lomas Del Rame which is near Los Alcazares but used to live in the Canaries. There are good and bad points for the Canaries. It does take longer on a plane but the weather is more consistent. Lanzarote and Fuerrteventura are very barren, Gran Canaria and Tenerife are much greener and in places quite lush. Its just another place to think about.


I must have driven past your front gate on many occasions! Nice architecture down there if I remember rightly and very peaceful. 

Re the Canaries, I have this impression of tattoos, bright red beer bellies and shouts of shaddup and get eeer naaah (and that was just the women!) ... 

.......but I suppose it was just the places I frequented!! 

(tee hee - just my little joke, honestly!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Marinera said:


> I must have driven past your front gate on many occasions! Nice architecture down there if I remember rightly and very peaceful.
> 
> Re the Canaries, I have this impression of tattoos, bright red beer bellies and shouts of shaddup and get eeer naaah (and that was just the women!) ...
> 
> ...


There are quite heavily populated tourist areas but I tended to stay away from there unless I as on a boys night out. Los Cristianos on Tenerife is nice as is Maspalomas or Arquinigan on Gran Canaria. I loved it but found it a little restrictive as they are islands. On mainland Spain you have the choice of getting in the car and going to places like portugal, France or Germany plus the rest of Europe.
It´s not a bad life


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

BUGS said:


> There are quite heavily populated tourist areas but I tended to stay away from there unless I as on a boys night out. Los Cristianos on Tenerife is nice as is Maspalomas or Arquinigan on Gran Canaria. I loved it but found it a little restrictive as they are islands. On mainland Spain you have the choice of getting in the car and going to places like portugal, France or Germany plus the rest of Europe.
> It´s not a bad life


Hi

I just Googled Arquinigan and it can't be found! a real hidden gem I think!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Marinera said:


> Hi
> 
> I just Googled Arquinigan and it can't be found! a real hidden gem I think!


Is it spelt right ???? :confused2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is it spelt right ???? :confused2:
> 
> Jo xxx


Aaaah I just changed the q for a g in hope and it turns out to be 

Arguineguín (Guanche for "quiet water"), also Arguinegín is one of the most populated towns along the south coast of Gran Canaria (according to Wiki

I will look more

Ta


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Marinera said:


> Aaaah I just changed the q for a g in hope and it turns out to be
> 
> Arguineguín (Guanche for "quiet water"), also Arguinegín is one of the most populated towns along the south coast of Gran Canaria (according to Wiki
> 
> ...


Maybe????? It might be "the place" you're looking for and it may not even be the one Bugs meant?? Thats how things can work out 

Jo xxx


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> Maybe????? It might be "the place" you're looking for and it may not even be the one Bugs meant?? Thats how things can work out
> 
> Jo xxx


Dee dee da da dee dee da da (the opening music for the Twilight Zone....) 

Oh gawd, sorry! forgot you were way young - even at my great age that is a stretch to remember that!

Anyhoo, will look further...... cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Marinera said:


> Dee dee da da dee dee da da (the opening music for the Twilight Zone....)
> 
> Oh gawd, sorry! forgot you were way young - even at my great age that is a stretch to remember that!
> 
> Anyhoo, will look further...... cheers



LOL I'm not that young sadly!!!! I remember that one!!! LOL 


Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> LOL I'm not that young sadly!!!! I remember that one!!! LOL


Things may come and things may go......but the Art School dance goes on forever!


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Things may come and things may go......but the Art School dance goes on forever!


...............I'm still trying to get the reference!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Marinera said:


> ...............I'm still trying to get the reference!


Pete Brown and Piblokto.....circa 1970!


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Pete Brown and Piblokto.....circa 1970!


just listening now........ High Flying Electric Bird......


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Marinera said:


> Aaaah I just changed the q for a g in hope and it turns out to be
> 
> Arguineguín (Guanche for "quiet water"), also Arguinegín is one of the most populated towns along the south coast of Gran Canaria (according to Wiki
> 
> ...


Sorry to ruin your twighlight zone moment, but it is the one I meant, Its just the Gin rotting away brain cells. Arguineguín. 
After all the mucking about, I would rule it out, you will never get any post, everybody will miss spell it


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

BUGS said:


> Sorry to ruin your twighlight zone moment, but it is the one I meant, Its just the Gin rotting away brain cells. Arguineguín.
> After all the mucking about, I would rule it out, you will never get any post, everybody will miss spell it


Truly truly rofl!


----------

